# Flyers Do they work



## pongow26

I have a flyer I was going to put up and want to know what you all think. Has anyone else ever tryed using flyers? Well here is a copy tell me what you think


----------



## Pert Snow

its ok i wouldnt give rates on it though cause if they dont like they wont call give estimates. and you have to many questions. also you cannot read the font in red up top it comes up in pictures. check my website your more than welcome to get some things off of it. www.pertcontracting.com


----------



## qualitycut

I get about 2 calls per hundred fliers *IF* I am lucky.


----------



## Pert Snow

where do u hand ur flyers out as well helps


----------



## Pert Snow

qualitycut;705401 said:


> I get about 2 calls per hundred fliers *IF* I am lucky.


where do you hand yours out?


----------



## JDiepstra

Also, you spelled "length" wrong. Good luck, let us know how it goes!

Oh, also, 1 or 2 % call back is about normal.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Mine worked very well for me. They are half page in size printed on heavy glossy photo paper in full color. I mail thousands at a time out with our postal service's flyer distribution program. 

Remember, your flyer is your first impression. Make it good.


----------



## pongow26

Ok I revised a bit how does this look? The font in red is unreadable due to diffrence in software from my pc to yours


----------



## mnglocker

Boring. 
Try a 2 sided print. Graphics in color on one side. (company logo, truck pushing snow, or a clean drive)

Contact info with bullet points for features such as sidewalks done and salted ect...

Keep it to a half page or less in size. If you can get it done on post-it paper, even better. Stick it to the box or to the front door.


----------



## jhawk60

Here is one I have started working on;


----------



## BIGJudd

i would keep it simple but eye catching. second one looks better. mabey add some more color and possibly a border. all you want the flyer to do is get the person to call you. you do the rest when your talking to them. if you have insurance, definatly mention that. like qualitycut said though only expect about 2-4% call back. they do usually bring a few calls though, at least in my area. good luck!!


----------



## jhawk60

Pongow26, I hope you don't mind, but I revised your opening paragraph for you.

Snow in the North-land causes many headaches for businesses as well as today's busy homeowners. Let us handle the winter weather for you and make your life easier. Services from plowing parking lots and driveways, to clearing sidewalks and entryways, including ice control are available. We constantly monitor weather conditions and begin our emergency services the moment two inches has accumulated on the ground. We service any size property with equal dedication, getting businesses open and homeowners out of their drives. Proudly serving the Grand Rapids area.


----------



## 042500hd

jhawk60;705456 said:


> Here is one I have started working on;


Saying no damage from plow blades is really generalizing all plow operators as guys who don't know how to plow. I know you're trying to set yourself apart and get work but what will you do if you ever decide to grow and use a plow? You've told your customer the reason they should use you is because your blowers won't damage the lawn.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

042500hd;705878 said:


> Saying no damage from plow blades is really generalizing all plow operators as guys who don't know how to plow. I know you're trying to set yourself apart and get work but what will you do if you ever decide to grow and use a plow? You've told your customer the reason they should use you is because your blowers won't damage the lawn.


I agree with this. Telling people that is a very bad idea. You could screw yourself out of some long term business in the end.


----------



## jhawk60

042500hd;705878 said:


> Saying no damage from plow blades is really generalizing all plow operators as guys who don't know how to plow. I know you're trying to set yourself apart and get work but what will you do if you ever decide to grow and use a plow? You've told your customer the reason they should use you is because your blowers won't damage the lawn.


It is a work in progress and some wording may get changed. Any input is welcome and in no way am I attempting to disparage plow operators in general.

90% of the drives around here are single width to a garage in the back, the majority being gated with an 8' gate somewhere along the drive. A car parked in the drive is more common than not so blowing and/or shoveling would still be necessary. I see a plow for these drives as a non-starter.

It has been a number of years since I had a plow on one of my trucks, but I do hope to change that in the future. Growth would more than likely be handled as a separate commercial division with a worker promoted to handle the residential/sidewalk aspect.

Of course this is all pie in the sky at the moment, we'll see how it goes.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pert Snow

also you dont have any contact info on it


----------



## jhawk60

Pert Snow;706135 said:


> also you dont have any contact info on it


LOL, I know, it's not finished yet. I was thinking of using a seperate line for this but haven't decided yet.


----------



## huss691981

I put them out there but don't rely on them for much. I find that I have better luck with cold calls on comm, and word of mouth on res. Mike

P.S. Got some gool looking equipment there Pert.


----------



## pongow26

jhawk60;705474 said:


> Pongow26, I hope you don't mind, but I revised your opening paragraph for you.
> 
> Snow in the North-land causes many headaches for businesses as well as today's busy homeowners. Let us handle the winter weather for you and make your life easier. Services from plowing parking lots and driveways, to clearing sidewalks and entryways, including ice control are available. We constantly monitor weather conditions and begin our emergency services the moment two inches has accumulated on the ground. We service any size property with equal dedication, getting businesses open and homeowners out of their drives. Proudly serving the Grand Rapids area.


Hey thats awesome, I hope you dont mind me copying and pasting that  Good thing I plow snow and work in a kitchen and not in advertising. Thanks for the help:waving:


----------



## jhawk60

pongow26;706642 said:


> Hey thats awesome, I hope you dont mind me copying and pasting that  Good thing I plow snow and work in a kitchen and not in advertising. Thanks for the help:waving:


Not at all, my intention was to try and help.


----------



## pongow26

Ok here is my 2nd revision any better??? 

P.S. thats not my plow truck but I thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## Pert Snow

1000% better


----------



## jhawk60

Drivewaydoctor mentioned half page size so I attempted a half size layout for you.










Edit: There was also a wording change in the "Proudly serving..." sentence.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Flyers work if they are good. No offence, but anything made in word, IMO is not good. This is the flyer we use,


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Jeff that is one of the best flyers I have ever seen. Bravo my friend, you have taken the cake. I'm willing to bet that flyer has an amazing conversion to client rate doesn't it?


----------



## drivewaydoctor

pongow26;706686 said:


> Ok here is my 2nd revision any better???
> 
> P.S. thats not my plow truck but I thought it looked pretty good.


I don't like the image work you did. The purple shadow looks out of place. Attach all 3 images so I can play with it. Attach a few extra shots as well. Maybe some photos of the town something like the background of Lynden Jeff's flyer background.


----------



## qualitycut

Pert Snow;705421 said:


> where do you hand yours out?


In the news paper box under mail box


----------



## zztarg

"Have rental homes that need maintained?" should be:

"Have rental homes that need to be maintained?"

or 

"Have rental homes that need maintenance?"

Also, don't fool yourself - a lawn can be damaged by a slow blower just as well as a plow. Not to mention throwing stones at high velocity out of landscape beds


----------



## artic429

Gotta say the one flyer looks pretty dang good to me...... hell if you wanna line up some flyers..... you should see mine..... Mine can make a preschool students work look Fantastic.... lol..... I just rely on word of mouth tho..... Im just a small fry in the big world of moving snow tho.


----------



## mnglocker

qualitycut;712340 said:


> In the news paper box under mail box


Wrapped around a brink through the window.  

I'm only kidding.


----------



## Joesno

If you pass out one hundred flyers it will get you a couple Jobs. But if you really want to get good long lasting customers go door to door and talk to the people. this works great. Every time i go out i atleast get one customer.


----------



## HULK2184

I haven't put out fliers for snowplowing but i do for my sprinkling and i found that people are getting to many paper fliers and are just throwing them away, i was barley getting any calls. So i started making up biz cards and i seen a huge improvement in calls, you may want to try that. Could be worth trying since you can go to staples and get them for dirt cheap and they will help you make them. Best of luck

Chase


----------



## mycirus

Looks good. I did something similar in Microsoft Frontpage and put tear offs on the bottom with my name and number. I have gotten half of my customers from them. They do work.


----------



## KAG

*Bandit Signs*

Great looking flyers. 
I personally have had really poor responses from flyers in the past. Also tried post cards with limited effect. Business cards have done well in the warmer months. The best response I have had is with 18x12 bandit signs. I keep it very simple with just name, Logo, the service, and phone number. I put some out every time I go out.


----------

